# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Show us ya boat porn

## Beaker

Right, so we have threads for rifles, transport oops, etc.... but none for boats.

So show us your boats and point out any good/bad points for the collective learning.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gapped axe

Have 2 Buccaneers, 540 Sport and a 440 Sport. Love the split screen for accessing the anchor and for getting off over the bow. Also have a 12ft tinny with a 8hp for what ever..  With 540 (red) we can put 2 tanks under the floor, the rest of the gear goes under the transom seats. All fishing fear is stowed away in the side compartments and the rods go into the rocket launcher. This way the boat has heaps of room for 2 divers and 4 fisherman. The 440 sport is smaller and is really only ideal for 2-3 fishers and 2 divers but not at the same time. It's purpose is to just give me a boat up at the beach so I don't always have to tow up the larger boat from the Lake all the time.

----------


## BRADS

Here's mine, I use her every week to clean the foot valve for the pump.
Her good points are limited
Her bad points are she leaks badly, the bilge pump can sometimes be a bit slow and a month or so back I broke the paddle so we go in circles everywhere.
Probably not much use for fishing or diving from and is a bit of a hazard after a few beers.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

Hope you wear a life jacket. It was from an identical kayak (colour even)and another similar, that I had to recover 2 bodies from a couple of years ago. Amazingly something as innocent as that, ended up to such a tragic result.

----------


## gadgetman

> Here's mine, I use her every week to clean the foot valve for the pump.
> Her good points are limited
> Her bad points are she leaks badly, the bilge pump can sometimes be a bit slow and a month or so back I broke the paddle so we go in circles everywhere.
> Probably not much use for fishing or diving from and is a bit of a hazard after a few beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to have a similar kayak to that when I was at intermediate. Every Sunday afternoon was paddle day. Just used Google earth and worked out it was only about 40km.

----------


## puku

> Have 2 Buccaneers, 540 Sport and a 440 Sport. Love the split screen for accessing the anchor and for getting off over the bow. Also have a 12ft tinny with a 8hp for what ever.Attachment 52939Attachment 52940.  With 540 (red) we can put 2 tanks under the floor, the rest of the gear goes under the transom seats. All fishing fear is stowed away in the side compartments and the rods go into the rocket launcher. This way the boat has heaps of room for 2 divers and 4 fisherman. The 440 sport is smaller and is really only ideal for 2-3 fishers and 2 divers but not at the same time. It's purpose is to just give me a boat up at the beach so I don't always have to tow up the larger boat from the Lake all the time.


Are those photos the same boat? 
The buccaneer boats like good. How do they ride?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

Grey one on trailer has a 70hp Johnson, Red one has a 115hp Yamaha. The ride is reasonable, but not flash in a big sea like the Haines Hunter. But then on the anchor and moving around it's a lot more stable. I don't go out (unless I have to) in rough conditions. if I have to then I ballast and trim accordingly. I prefer the Buccaneer as I find stability at rest is more important for me and my crew than when underway and making way. Hence I own 2 Buccaneers.

----------


## veitnamcam

10 foot parkercraft, My grandad bought it new many many years ago, the bum is very thin from being dragged up beaches.
It has the notority of having nearly drowned many of my extended family.
Running a 8hp Yam which is an awesome motor,always starts easy. plenty fast one up ok with two light adults. 
Used for everything when I first got it but retired to the estuary only now.
Just after an acid wash :Thumbsup: 





Fryan 450 venturer.

The venturer has a 4mm plate hull verses the more common 450 Freedom with a 3mm pressed hull.
Imppressive ride and stability for a small tinny,can be slightly wet ride at times.

40 johnson, does the job but I am no fan of white motors and it could really do with 50-60hp.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

haha, as I skimmed past this thread I somehow read Boat as Goat...

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I have an old figlass Fisherman, "Two Bunnies" was handed down to me from dad, she's old but really tidy,  she has a bit of history in the family, learnt to ski behind her when I was a wee fella. The old Chrysler 85 still pushes her along pretty good all though I have a more modern Yamaha 60 to go on her when I get her back from down south, away getting a hold repaired after we got a bit caught up on that stupid rock that's just under the surface on the way out from the ramp at Southbay in Kaikoura. She's a planning hull so bounces a bit in a decent chop but we take her exploring around the Abel Tasman every summer and she has always got us home safe.

----------


## mikee

Here mine but its really more of a "Driveway Ornament" these days

----------


## Munsey

Hardly boat porn  but mines a Old Fi Glass Warrior . Havnt had it a year yet , but clocked up over 50 hrs so far . Pros : cost under 15 k ,  fairly soft riding , handles bigger seas well enough , comfortable for  fishing 3 -4 people  ,  heavy with low profile so wind doesn't seem to bother it too much . 
Cons: fairly heavy , fibre glass gel coat is easy to scratch and chip , can't launch off shallow beach

----------


## Spudattack

19ft Coastcraft Cat, running twin mariner 60s, awesome for big seas, virtually unsinkable and with the big windscreen you hardly ever get wet.

It's very different to most kiwi boats with its wet deck design.

----------


## quentin

A built to order spearfishing boat. No rod holders, no creature comforts at all.
It's a surprisingly dry riding boat, but when it chops up with a wind from the side it doesn't matter, as we are in wetsuits anyway.

----------


## 223nut

Not me but same boat! Grand total length of 175cm...

----------


## 6mm ackley

Things have gone downhill for posting goat porn  :Sick:

----------


## 7mmsaum



----------


## veitnamcam

Someone else must have a boat surely !

----------


## Timmay

I'm a lake snob, I only go out when shes mint - mind you with living here you have the perk of being able to pick your days.

----------


## Dorkus

My little dive boat - 5.8 Naiad with 90hp 4 stroke Honda. Perfect for diving (spearfishing) out of 

My big dive boat - 55m IPV. Not so good for diving but much nicer in the rough stuff

----------


## longrange308

Latest and smallest

Still needs make up and abit of a massage here and there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## longrange308

Older bigger sister


Still needs makeup

Must get round to painting things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Specs guys and pros and cons otherwise its just pictures of boats, lets make a resource.

Whats an IPV?

----------


## puku

> Specs guys and pros and cons otherwise its just pictures of boats, lets make a resource.
> 
> Whats an IPV?


International Patrol Vessel? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Specs guys and pros and cons otherwise its just pictures of boats, lets make a resource.
> 
> Whats an IPV?


Inshore patrol vessel

----------


## longrange308

Shit sorry
1st one 
3.6 jet 
Sr20-single stage
3 seater 
Pros - no idea still building
Cons- kept me from hunting and spearfishing for ages

2nd

7.2 hard top 
250 etec

Pros nice ride in rough shit, heaps of space, shelter which keeps the woman folk happy = more boat time
Cons catches the wind like a prick, costs heaps to fill from empty, never get out enough


Both home builds

----------


## rambo rem700

This was my first boat i purchased last year. Caught a shit load of trout in it . But wanted a cabin boat for my son to play in while i fish lol.


Bought This reflex this year.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Shit sorry
> 1st one 
> 3.6 jet 
> Sr20-single stage
> 3 seater 
> Pros - no idea still building
> Cons- kept me from hunting and spearfishing for ages
> 
> 2nd
> ...


How do you rate the etec? They seem to polarise owners they either love or hate them.

----------


## longrange308

If I could find someone that could set it up properly I'd be fully happy
Spose to be ultra lean but man it drinks oil
But it's bloody good on fuel for a big boat

----------


## HNTMAD

3rd shares in this bad boy along with a mooring in the Whangaroa Harbour, sorry about the pic, i cant find anything more decent. you get the idea

----------


## Friwi

Here my Kraft , made by a Polynesian guy. It blends well with the locals in Raglan :-)



Waiting for the carbon fibre foil board to be built. www.j-shapes.com

----------


## veitnamcam

Doesnt look to have much reserve boyancy.

----------


## Beaker

Brought just before going overseas for 7 years, so winterised and lived in a storage shed. Been using it a few times in the last 4 years.... Kids love being on the water, but have to pick the day due to size etc... a bigger boat we would use it more..... (well that's what I told the missus to justify getting a 'slightly' bigger boat)

The rating for it is 40hp, but the 40 and 50hp were the same weight so brought the 50.


Pros - Great trailer and tows well (self built), was all new, over HP'd - nice to have on tap, cheap to run, only 42.2hrs, plastic

Cons - to small (need to fit 2 kids and missus + me), sides to low, back seats, plastic


So although porn thread, its also for sale ...... (looking for a 6-6.3M HT AL....)

----------


## Munsey

Im Guessing that would fly! @ beaker ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 53038Attachment 53039Attachment 53040Attachment 53041
> 
> Brought just before going overseas for 7 years, so winterised and lived in a storage shed. Been using it a few times in the last 4 years.... Kids love being on the water, but have to pick the day due to size etc... a bigger boat we would use it more..... (well that's what I told the missus to justify getting a 'slightly' bigger boat)
> 
> The rating for it is 40hp, but the 40 and 50hp were the same weight so brought the 50.
> 
> 
> Pros - Great trailer and tows well (self built), was all new, over HP'd - nice to have on tap, cheap to run, only 42.2hrs, plastic
> 
> ...


I havent seen a Smartwave that style before.

----------


## Beaker

> Im Guessing that would fly! @ beaker ?


Ah yes, 43mph from memory
trim is the key..... and the weight of the co pilot.  :Have A Nice Day: 
(note spare tank on my side to account for fat mates - or scrawny me, either way ....)

Uses no gas to, running cost is zip, unless really on/off driving through heavy seas.

----------


## DPT

5.8 senator, 130 yam four stroke. Nice and stable in the water

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 53043
> 
> 5.8 senator, 130 yam four stroke. Nice and stable in the water


Ive seen that around  :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

oh yes.  I need more details (what changes, bad points, etc....)

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 53038Attachment 53039Attachment 53040Attachment 53041
> 
> Brought just before going overseas for 7 years, so winterised and lived in a storage shed. Been using it a few times in the last 4 years.... Kids love being on the water, but have to pick the day due to size etc... a bigger boat we would use it more..... (well that's what I told the missus to justify getting a 'slightly' bigger boat)
> 
> The rating for it is 40hp, but the 40 and 50hp were the same weight so brought the 50.
> 
> 
> Pros - Great trailer and tows well (self built), was all new, over HP'd - nice to have on tap, cheap to run, only 42.2hrs, plastic
> 
> ...


Fuck me a plastic boat! Its like a suped up kayak  :Grin:

----------


## DPT

> 19ft Coastcraft Cat, running twin mariner 60s, awesome for big seas, virtually unsinkable and with the big windscreen you hardly ever get wet.
> 
> It's very different to most kiwi boats with its wet deck design.


I bet she would be nice and stable and cut through the water nicely.

----------


## Beaker

> Fuck me a plastic boat! Its like a suped up kayak



Farm water tank with a motor  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gapped axe

> 3rd shares in this bad boy along with a mooring in the Whangaroa Harbour, sorry about the pic, i cant find anything more decent. you get the idea
> 
> Attachment 53035


 grew up there, well for awhile anyways

----------


## HNTMAD

> grew up there, well for awhile anyways


Yeah it's a great spot, not been up for a couple of years, father in law lives up there.  

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## DPT

> Here my Kraft , made by a Polynesian guy. It blends well with the locals in Raglan :-)
> Attachment 53036
> Attachment 53037
> 
> Waiting for the carbon fibre foil board to be built. www.j-shapes.com


Time to grow some dreads to match it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Barefoot

> I havent seen a Smartwave that style before.


I'd say it's an old sw4000, with the windscreen missing?

----------


## Beaker

> I'd say it's an old sw4000, with the windscreen missing?


Bang on, no3 from the mould.

----------


## Dorkus

> Specs guys and pros and cons otherwise its just pictures of boats, lets make a resource.
> 
> Whats an IPV?


Inshore Patrol Vessel.
55m, 430 tonnes, core crew of 25 and bunks for up to 38, max speed of over 25kts. Designed for constabulary work around the NZ coast, mostly in support of MPI and Customs although we work with Police, DoC and other agencies from time to time.
I was in command of this one from Sep last year through until the end of May this year when I moved to palmy.

----------


## Barefoot

Till a few months ago the boy and I have been using a smartwave3500 but this summer the Mrs watched us come in to the beach and suggested it maybe time to get a bigger boat




So went shopping and came home with one of these:







Seaforce 430 - 40hp 4stroke, runs on an oily rag, big step up in finish from similar size ali boats.
Has LED running and anchor lights, bilge pump (for when the beach landings go wrong), and still small enough to set the net with.
Thinking of looking for tuna in it off Karikari next summer, even put a ladder on the back to encourage  @Mohawk660 to
come up and bring his dive gear with him.

----------


## Mohawk660

> Till a few months ago the boy and I have been using a smartwave3500 but this summer the Mrs watched us come in to the beach and suggested it maybe time to get a bigger boat
> 
> Attachment 53059
> 
> 
> So went shopping and came home with one of these:
> 
> Attachment 53060
> 
> ...




Im still waiting for the invitation !!!

----------


## Barefoot

> Im still waiting for the invitation !!!


Jeez, do you need it in writing?
You and your better half are cordially invited to come north next Christmas holidays to stay at the shed with the whanau and provide us with bountiful kaimoana.
Happy?

----------


## Mohawk660

> Jeez, do you need it in writing?
> You and your better half are cordially invited to come north next Christmas holidays to stay at the shed with the whanau and provide us with bountiful kaimoana.
> Happy?


F##k yes !!! well that's xmas holidays sorted...

----------


## Feral

Not boat pr0n so much, just my functional little 4.2 Takacat set up for fishing. Does the trick and is super easy to launch with an ankle-deep draft. Can tow adult on a kneeboard, kids on biscuit, drop longline, and of course dive / spear from it. Keen to hear from anyone else who has one.

----------


## Timmay

@Barefoot nice boat mate, If i had to downsize that would be first on my list.

----------


## Barefoot

I imagine it would be near perfect on the lakes, especially the way Taupo cuts up at times.

----------


## MSL

> Till a few months ago the boy and I have been using a smartwave3500 but this summer the Mrs watched us come in to the beach and suggested it maybe time to get a bigger boat
> 
> Attachment 53059
> 
> 
> So went shopping and came home with one of these:
> 
> Attachment 53060
> 
> ...


Where do you go from karikari?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Till a few months ago the boy and I have been using a smartwave3500 but this summer the Mrs watched us come in to the beach and suggested it maybe time to get a bigger boat
> 
> Attachment 53059
> 
> 
> So went shopping and came home with one of these:
> 
> Attachment 53060
> 
> ...


I looked real hard at the 3500 for a long time...with a growing family I am happy with my end desision,  very similar to yours by the looks just different materials.

----------


## Maca49

Sea Nymph 566 Executive
All 1997, purchased in 2000, 130 HP and 8hp Johnson outboards, beamy stable for fishing, good ski tug, good on Taupo or out from Tauranga,sixth boat I've owned, haven't stopped at boat shops since buying

----------


## Barefoot

> I looked real hard at the 3500 for a long time...with a growing family I am happy with my end desision,  very similar to yours by the looks just different materials.


Yeah I watched your search on here and recognised the same problem and thinking.

----------


## Maca49

Hahaha that's my gran son flying a Catalina! Not a sea nymph!
That's better :Grin:

----------


## yerimaginaryM8

If you can't waterblast the inside of it its not worth having!~

----------


## Gibo

> If you can't waterblast the inside of it its not worth having!~


Whats your litres of fuel used to fish caught ratio?

----------


## Gapped axe

stuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupid bloody question, now go and sit in the corner

----------


## Gibo

> stuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupid bloody question, now go and sit in the corner


Its relavant  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

About 300:1 for me Gibo, that's probably better than you? You gotta pay for HP fish is a by product

----------


## Timmay

Get a 4 stroke, that will drop your costs (bar buying the motor)

All this boat posting's got me looking back over recent summer photos

----------


## yerimaginaryM8

> Whats your litres of fuel used to fish caught ratio?


For salmon trolling sadly it's huge, even with a 4-stroke aux trolling motor on a perfect day blue cod fishing its 60/10litres 2 people 30 fish limit down south

----------


## Gibo

> For salmon trolling sadly it's huge, even with a 4-stroke aux trolling motor


 :Wink:  i was just getting lippy  :Grin:

----------


## R93

Had my boat a while now and I don't reckon it has motored over a salmon let alone had one in it and not for lack of trying😆

Have done alright saltwater fishing and diving out of it though. Even had around a dozen snapper in it.😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## K95

I'll have my boat going by salmon season so will be able to wake you up in the mornings R93  :Thumbsup:  Just need to drop an engine in it now...
Got a big fecking boat in a container on the way from china also.

----------


## Barefoot

> Where do you go from karikari?


Once the waters warm enough you won't have to go more than a few miles out, she gets deep fairly quick just round there in places and has that big ocean flow passing by.
I've been wheel man a few times between Cape Karikari and North Cape looking for Marlin.
Never caught one but some of the sea life is amazing along that stretch.
One time we could see what looked to be a large fin sticking out of the ground, but not moving. Curiousity got the better of us and it turned out to be a Massive Seal just hanging out one flipper sticking straight up, catching some sun 10kms off the coast. Then there was the large fin that followed the boat for an hour on another trip . . . . sat about 40m back parallel with the lures.
Then there was

----------


## Beaker

> I'll have my boat going by salmon season so will be able to wake you up in the mornings R93  Just need to drop an engine in it now...
> Got a big fecking boat in a container on the way from china also.


Do tell more about the boat in container......

----------


## veitnamcam

> Had my boat a while now and I don't reckon it has motored over a salmon let alone had one in it and not for lack of trying
> 
> Have done alright saltwater fishing and diving out of it though. Even had around a dozen snapper in it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Photos or its all lies !

----------


## Beaker

:Useless:  and a few words.....

----------


## veitnamcam

> Its relavant


I just ran out the tote for the dingy,I think I put around 10 liters in it before xmas  :Thumbsup:

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

mines an fc430 14.1ft or 4.3m bloody good safe and solid boat shes been as far as the kaipara graveyard and Simpsons rock (behind little barrier)  although I wouldn't suggest going that far in a boat this small innless the weather is 100% and its very unlikely its going to change and you are a confident skipper do as I say not as I do lol

----------


## K95

> Do tell more about the boat in container......


I don't have any decent pictures. Old man built it in a small warehouse over there. Goes pretty good.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Attachment 53178Attachment 53179Attachment 53180Attachment 53181
> mines an fc430 14.1ft or 4.3m bloody good safe and solid boat shes been as far as the kaipara graveyard and Simpsons rock (behind little barrier)  although I wouldn't suggest going that far in a boat this small innless the weather is 100% and its very unlikely its going to change and you are a confident skipper do as I say not as I do lol


I like it, if I ever find I have enough time on my hands to warrant retiring Two Bunnies, I would probably look at something like that, or something like Cams boat

----------


## keneff

> 


Hope it takes its boots off at the door.

----------


## MSL

> Once the waters warm enough you won't have to go more than a few miles out, she gets deep fairly quick just round there in places and has that big ocean flow passing by.
> I've been wheel man a few times between Cape Karikari and North Cape looking for Marlin.
> Never caught one but some of the sea life is amazing along that stretch.
> One time we could see what looked to be a large fin sticking out of the ground, but not moving. Curiousity got the better of us and it turned out to be a Massive Seal just hanging out one flipper sticking straight up, catching some sun 10kms off the coast. Then there was the large fin that followed the boat for an hour on another trip . . . . sat about 40m back parallel with the lures.
> Then there was


I've spent two weeks in Jan every year for the last five up there. Mostly stick baiting for kingis, there were plenty of Marlin up there this year.

----------


## Taff

It keeps me fitter than a boat

----------


## Double Shot

> Till a few months ago the boy and I have been using a smartwave3500 but this summer the Mrs watched us come in to the beach and suggested it maybe time to get a bigger boat
> 
> Attachment 53059
> 
> 
> So went shopping and came home with one of these:
> 
> Attachment 53060
> 
> ...


Awfully nice of the missus to make such suggestions @Barefoot better keep her on board mate..  :Wink:

----------


## Double Shot

My 'tinnie' works a treat for me, has served me well the past 7yrs

Marco 650 Souwester, 130Hp Honda, has had a number of mods done that all help along the way.

Ventures out on the inner/outer gulf, then the Kaipara, Toots and Whitianga...

----------


## Pengy

One thing I have noticed since shifting South, is that Honda outboards are very popular down this way, where as you rarely see them up North. 
The water taxi crowd over at Marahau have at least 12 large alli boats all kitted out with 250 (?) Hondas.

----------


## carlhurley

tried one of those now using this less efforhttps://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPE166UpHrBmNvAGzWOPkwfPK3aBFdXLnp-Rq5G

----------


## JoshC

Ours is a 7.6 metre alloy hardtop. Built by Seahouse Boats to Dad's specs in 2001. Runs a injected 350 chev with 212 hamilton unit, for crossing shallow bars down here - low tide shin deep. Really solid in big seas we get down here. Handy for in bigger rivers, or up the lakes waterskiing and wake boarding. Cruising around we burn 22-27 liters an hour. Been all around the South Island in it fishing and diving. Doesn't get used enough like most boats.











Last summer I bought a seadoo GTX for quick weekend trips to the lakes with family friends or a quick mission out into Foveaux Strait fishing or diving. Been using it heaps, its a fun and cheap to run toy. We have good friends with jet boats hunting/river work and some with inflatables for handy dive trips, and with a big sea boat already it was a matter of getting something different for everyone to have a bit of fun with when we all get together.

----------


## screamO

I've always liked the idea of a jet ski set up for fishing. It's just when you look at the cost of them you could end up buying a boat.

----------


## Bonecrusher

The big consideration with a jet ski would be one of these feeling hungry

----------


## Smartie

Surtees Workmate all bought new in 2007, 90HP E-Tec 19" S/S prop - 900hrs currently, Furuno GPS/Sounder 1KW Transducer.
Easy to launch on your own, drive on trailer - if I was to do it again would go four stroke for trolling, other than that no issues.
Main missions are Bay of Plenty - Papamoa Snapper, White Island, Mayor and East Cape for Kingfish and Marlin.
Great fishing diving boat, heaps of room, basic layout suits me.
Done a few overnighters drifting for Broadbill, no luck yet.

Family Days..



Obligatory fish pics a few from 1000's

----------


## Gibo

> Surtees Workmate all bought new in 2007, 90HP E-Tec 19" S/S prop - 900hrs currently, Furuno GPS/Sounder 1KW Transducer.
> Easy to launch on your own, drive on trailer - if I was to do it again would go four stroke for trolling, other than that no issues.
> Main missions are Bay of Plenty - Papamoa Snapper, White Island, Mayor and East Cape for Kingfish and Marlin.
> Great fishing diving boat, heaps of room, basic layout suits me.
> Done a few overnighters drifting for Broadbill, no luck yet.
> 
> Family Days..
> 
> Attachment 53204
> ...


That's a nice one Beni is holding. Shit that's a big assist hook for a kingi!

----------


## Smartie

Bout 33 from memory, yeah a few hooks left over from Tonga think they are decoys. Got them for doggies

----------


## 300winmag

My tub about to get it's 18 month bum clean, antifoul treatment and service.

----------


## madmaori

far some of you fellas have got some flash wakas

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

Shit that's a nice boat mate been on one similar a couple of times with a guy off the "other"forum 12m rayglass very nice boat

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

my fishcity is a huge 4.3m boat its all room and will fish 4 no worries but a mate dropped off his 6m ramco at mine today as he needed a place to put it for a bit its not until you see them side by size that to realize how small a 4.3 is still wouldn't trade the fishcity for anything though I love the easiness of a small boat and it dose everything I need and more

----------


## Dougie

My kind of boat porn 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chrome

Livin the dream right there. 


Sent from the swamp

----------


## 300winmag

:Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## longrange308

Got my gear rack sorted
Don't want to jinx it yet by calling it somthing else




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> my fishcity is a huge 4.3m boat its all room and will fish 4 no worries but a mate dropped off his 6m ramco at mine today as he needed a place to put it for a bit its not until you see them side by size that to realize how small a 4.3 is still wouldn't trade the fishcity for anything though I love the easiness of a small boat and it dose everything I need and more
> Attachment 53235


Yep and that 6m would have the same or less fishing room, cabins are nice for commuting tho.

I look at some of the boats(nearly ships really) in the marina here and really wonder.....I mean even if I was a multimillionair I wouldnt have most of em there is nowhere to fish!

----------


## Gibo

> Yep and that 6m would have the same or less fishing room, cabins are nice for commuting tho.
> 
> I look at some of the boats(nearly ships really) in the marina here and really wonder.....I mean even if I was a multimillionair I wouldnt have most of em there is nowhere to fish!


Yeah same at the Tauranga marinas, guess not everyone is into fishing.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yeah same at the Tauranga marinas, guess not everyone is into fishing.


Werdos  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Werdos


Yeah mate, they really do have issues, same as those yatchies......plain mental  :Grin:

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Yep and that 6m would have the same or less fishing room, cabins are nice for commuting tho.
> 
> I look at some of the boats(nearly ships really) in the marina here and really wonder.....I mean even if I was a multimillionair I wouldnt have most of em there is nowhere to fish!


oh yeah for sure room is about the same if not more.... I wouldn't have a bigger boat even a 6m to much hassle mine you go fishing you come back run the outboard and fire up the water blaster there's nothing that cant get wet so you just go for broke... my uncles 7.5m takes hours to wash down properly..... the 30hp uses 10 ltrs an hour at 18-20knots but during summer I wouldn't hardly go more than 10min from the ramp for a feed innless I feel like a tiki tour so a 25ltr tote lasts ages although I do find the 30hp a little under powered at times and would love to go up to a 40hp I think it would suit the boat much better but money wont allow that for a year if not 2

if I won lotto I might be temped to buy someing bigger but id still keep the 430 for popping out for quick fishes

----------


## Smoking Joe

Currently building this. 230 XL Wellcraft Nova, ripped out the sterndrive, rebuilt back end of boat, fitting a Johnson V8 outboard, rebuilt to around 380hp. Just for use in our lakes and having fun. Goal speed 70mph.

----------


## Smoking Joe

I have owned Alibi for 12 years, been to the Three Kings and out to Ranfurly Banks. Great all round boat, awesome in the rough, 8kva Gen set, twin Volvos, 45 feet LOA a very capable boat.

Am currently putting a trailer boat together to use around our lakes.

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 53335
> 
> I have owned Alibi for 12 years, been to the Three Kings and out to Ranfurly Banks. Great all round boat, awesome in the rough, 8kva Gen set, twin Volvos, 45 feet LOA a very capable boat.
> 
> Am currently putting a trailer boat together to use around our lakes.


Is it at the Sulpher Point Marina? Pretty sure I've seen it out and about and in TSFC comps?

----------


## Smoking Joe

> Is it at the Sulpher Point Marina? Pretty sure I've seen it out and about and in TSFC comps?


Gibo, unfortunately she is on the Bridge Marina but I use Sulphur Point hard stand for my maintenance and yeah I have been a regular in the TSFC One Base.

----------


## Gapped axe

My two, one for each foot. I like Buccaneer sports because of the ease of getting to the bow and anchoring. One's my Lake boat and the other is for the beach. Seaka (lake) is a 540Sport and Tawaki (beach) is a 440 sport.

----------


## Spudattack

Just picked up this custom built centre console on a Marlborough 501 Hull on Monday.



The build has just been completed so she looks brand new.
My son has christened her Shark Bait
Hoping the weather clears soon so I can get some fish on her!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan

Don't forget VTEC bru!  :Psmiley:

----------


## Spudattack

> Don't forget VTEC bru!


Of course bud, Honda vtec power!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Just picked up this custom built centre console on a Marlborough 501 Hull on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> The build has just been completed so she looks brand new.
> My son has christened her Shark Bait
> Hoping the weather clears soon so I can get some fish on her!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gunna get some sort of sun protection for it spud? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Spudattack

> Gunna get some sort of sun protection for it spud? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yep, got a 2m 3bow Bimini on its way, hopefully be here tomorrow so I can install over the weekend.

Was considering a t-top but wanted to be able to drop it flat.
Bimini gives more coverage too for days on the lakes.

Just need an ice box with a squab and a vhf and should be a nice multi purpose set up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Yep, got a 2m 3bow Bimini on its way, hopefully be here tomorrow so I can install over the weekend.
> 
> Was considering a t-top but wanted to be able to drop it flat.
> Bimini gives more coverage too for days on the lakes.
> 
> Just need an ice box with a squab and a vhf and should be a nice multi purpose set up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the concept. Being able to fish all round the boat and not just off the back like mine. My Bimini is good but takes up some fishing space. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Spudattack

> I like the concept. Being able to fish all round the boat and not just off the back like mine. My Bimini is good but takes up some fishing space. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yeah, that is my thinking, Bimini will only really be up when kids are out fishing and its not that serious and wakeboarding and tubing. When the boys get serious about some fishing then it needs to be clear deck and no obstructions, hat and sunscreen!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## striker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swP3vxE3uoQ

my grandfathers new play toy.

its not bad to drive actually

----------


## striker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swP3vxE3uoQ

my grandfathers new play toy.

its not bad to drive actually

----------


## stub

bluefin 7m 175 etec
pros :bloody good ride compromise (stability vs ride) for a cheap boat 
cons :175 etec (it will be gone soon)

----------


## Beaker

A couple of weeks ago, the new boat. And not in anyway seaworthy.... 



in the paint shop now..... delivery in 3 week.

----------


## Taff

Love the kayak but got a boat as well now

----------


## GWH

Not mine, but that's me skinning my first deer (first wild deer I'd ever seen) on a mates old boat at Waikaremoana 2009

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Not mine, but that's me skinning my first deer (first wild deer I'd ever seen) on a mates old boat at Waikaremoana 2009
> 
> Attachment 82214


I was going to say what a waste having a boat like that for lake use. Then I saw what you were doing.

----------


## GWH

> I was going to say what a waste having a boat like that for lake use. Then I saw what you were doing.


We use to camp on the boat for a few days

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Spudattack

Following on from earlier discussion, the Bimini arrived and has been fitted.....


Pleasure craft mode



Hard core fishing mode



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Attachment 82213
> Love the kayak but got a boat as well now


One of the better Canopy designs I have seen for one of these  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Looks good Marc  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spudattack

> Looks good Marc


Cheers Gibo, unfortunately it had to go on backwards as it would not lie flat the other way around. 
Stuck up in the air at about 20 degrees.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan

@Spudattack As a dyed-in-the-wool landlubber, that "Bimini" doesn't really appear to afford much shade? Am I missing something?

----------


## Mooseman

Our boat is a Osprey 488 with a 90 hp Mariner don't use it enough like most boats.  When we get out mostly go off Tauranga sometimes with reasonable results other times not so.

----------


## Spudattack

> @Spudattack As a dyed-in-the-wool landlubber, that "Bimini" doesn't really appear to afford much shade? Am I missing something?


Yeah, as with everything its a compromise, if you want more shade you lose fishing area, the idea of the centre console is to be able to use more of the boat and fish all the way around it if needed.
In saying that there are times you need to get out of the sun so the Bimini gives you some shade that you or the kids can get into.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Yeah, as with everything it’s a compromise, if you want more shade you lose fishing area, the idea of the centre console is to be able to use more of the boat and fish all the way around it if needed.
> In saying that there are times you need to get out of the sun so the Bimini gives you some shade that you or the kids can get into.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey spudattack. Where did you get the Bimini from?

----------


## Spudattack

> Hey spudattack. Where did you get the Bimini from?


Just off trademe, one of these

https://www.trademe.co.nz/trade-me-m...1533942304.htm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Just off trademe, one of these
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/trade-me-m...1533942304.htm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bugger, was hoping for a custom place......

----------


## Spudattack

She has been named.....by the 4 year old!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> She has been named.....by the 4 year old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome name..... unless it happens 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Spudattack

> Awesome name..... unless it happens 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Haha, yeah! I was going to call it whiskey tango for the kids initials, but then Wyatt said no, he preferred Shark Bait, which I kind of liked too!

I have ordered these decals to go on the side too!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Good name for the kid too

----------


## BeeMan

My custom built fishing platform, with a skite pic, no bad vibes here.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> My custom built fishing platform, with a skite pic, no bad vibes here.Attachment 82750Attachment 82752Attachment 82757


What motor do you have in it?

----------


## BeeMan

6 cylinder 240hp  Yamaha diesel. Economical fishing\trolling and can get home in a hurry if required  :Psmiley:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> 6 cylinder 240hp  Yamaha diesel. Economical fishing\trolling and can get home in a hurry if required


Awesome setup. How many liters per hour does it burn trolling?
I'm wanting to upgrade to something similar as I'm getting tired of burning a hundred plus liters of petrol a day.

----------


## longrange308

I want to do the same with a jet unit

----------


## MB

The Boosh in all it's glory. It's a frickin fish killer, but not so good for overnighters  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> 6 cylinder 240hp  Yamaha diesel. Economical fishing\trolling and can get home in a hurry if required 
> Attachment 82780


Awesome engine, will raise the fish far better than a petrol too  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mathias

That motor looks very Toyota-ish. Yam marine Landcruiser motor? @BeeMan

----------


## MB

> what's it like in a wind with the screen travelling and at rest fishing


Good question. The screen makes all the difference to comfort when travelling at speed and stops the "bucket of water in the face" effect . This is quite welcome in winter. Doesn't have any negative effect on fishing, but adds windage when drifting. The upfront rod holders are awesome for trolling. The only downside is that it has knocked 15km/h off the top speed. I've got no problem with that, it's a fishing vessel, not a racer.

----------


## longrange308

> That motor looks very Toyota-ish. Yam marine Landcruiser motor? @BeeMan


Correct they are , still have Toyota stamped on the blocks

----------


## BeeMan

Yep Toyota, like the old cruisers but with a turbo. Sorry 7mmwsm couldn't tell you fuel consumption other than runs on the smell of an oily rag trolling. It uses abit at 40knts. :Pacman:

----------


## 7mmwsm

This has a 150 Suzuki on it. Burns about 11-12 liters an hour trolling at 8 knots. If you open it up it does 50 liters at  44 knots.

----------


## JoshC

Jesus thats a bit thirsty isnt it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## longrange308

New outboards for ya

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Jesus that’s a bit thirsty isn’t it? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The trolling or wide open?
Wide open is about 5500 revs and you sure do get there quickly. Cruising speed is about twenty five knots and 4000 revs. Does a bit under a liter per nautical mile at that speed.
It had a Mercury 115hp Saltwater series two stroke(biggest piece of shit outboard I've ever owned) on it when I bought it. That burnt 1.5 liters per km(not nautical mile).
If I cut my trolling speed back to 6-7 knots it burns about 8 liters per hour, but I catch heaps of Makos. I'd rather burn a bit more juice and stay ahead of them.

----------


## JoshC

> The trolling or wide open?
> Wide open is about 5500 revs and you sure do get there quickly. Cruising speed is about twenty five knots and 4000 revs. Does a bit under a liter per nautical mile at that speed.
> It had a Mercury 115hp Saltwater series two stroke(biggest piece of shit outboard I've ever owned) on it when I bought it. That burnt 1.5 liters per km(not nautical mile).
> If I cut my trolling speed back to 6-7 knots it burns about 8 liters per hour, but I catch heaps of Makos. I'd rather burn a bit more juice and stay ahead of them.


Just curious/interested as I have no experience with outboards, only jet boats. Our 7.6m alloy hard top running an ~370hp LS3 chev will burn through less than 30 litres an hour cruising between 25-35kts. Even on rev limiter doing 50-55kts it'll only burn 45 litres/hour. Trolling it will be a lot less economical though.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Just curious/interested as I have no experience with outboards, only jet boats. Our 7.6m alloy hard top running an ~370hp LS3 chev will burn through less than 30 litres an hour cruising between 25-35kts. Even on rev limiter doing 50-55kts it'll only burn 45 litres/hour. Trolling it will be a lot less economical though.


That sounds pretty good for that size motor.
Did you do any homework on jet verses sternleg for economy? 
Or whether one is better than the other for attracting fish?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just curious/interested as I have no experience with outboards, only jet boats. Our 7.6m alloy hard top running an ~370hp LS3 chev will burn through less than 30 litres an hour cruising between 25-35kts. Even on rev limiter doing 50-55kts it'll only burn 45 litres/hour. Trolling it will be a lot less economical though.


100kph out of a nearly 8m boat is pretty epic!....whats the pump and hull?

----------


## JoshC

Stern leg was never an option, we use it to cross bars that are knee deep at low tide, and wed never had experience with props, just jetboats, so stuck with what was familiar. For down here and crossing west coast bars it performs perfectly. Its a seahouse hull, LS3 thats been tuned & 212 unit with turbo impeller. We gpsd 101kph on a flat lake hawea in the early days with two people and no gear. Now 85-90 would be tops. Itll comfortably do 80 with 4 people and dive gear, but its not economical to do so - but turns heads coming in over the bar or into the harbour on a flat day 

https://youtu.be/rXcR9_EtdZo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Stern leg was never an option, we use it to cross bars that are knee deep at low tide, and wed never had experience with props, just jetboats, so stuck with what was familiar. For down here and crossing west coast bars it performs perfectly. Its a seahouse hull, LS3 thats been tuned & 212 unit with turbo impeller. We gpsd 101kph on a flat lake hawea in the early days with two people and no gear. Now 85-90 would be tops. Itll comfortably do 80 with 4 people and dive gear, but its not economical to do so - but turns heads coming in over the bar or into the harbour on a flat day 
> 
> https://youtu.be/rXcR9_EtdZo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice  anything with an 8 gets my vote.

As an aside how does the 5 knot within 200m of shore rule work on rivers and bars?
Presumably not applicable to rivers or thousands of jet boats would be in the poo?

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshC

Goes ok. Most people that come on it are impressed by its handling in the sea. Its very solid but very nimble for a bigger boat, launching is a breeze, can handle it solo easy enough too. That was before a muffler was installed, it was quite loud and talking while on route was impossible. 

That river at low tide you can cross with gumboots on. Weve only come in there at low tide a couple of times. 

Not sure of the legalities there regarding speeds over bars. There are obviously rivers that are open, certain rivers that have official liftings generally only for jet boat association members, and rivers that are completely closed. That info is generally easy to find. In the cases of our bars here, the chance of actually seeing/meeting another boat is fairly minimal anyway, particularly at mid-low tide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## longrange308

Will you picks stop it, I’m already knee deep designing my next boat and I haven’t even finished the one I’m building now

----------


## 7mmwsm

Good shallow bar boat Josh.

----------


## Spudattack

> Stern leg was never an option, we use it to cross bars that are knee deep at low tide, and wed never had experience with props, just jetboats, so stuck with what was familiar. For down here and crossing west coast bars it performs perfectly. Its a seahouse hull, LS3 thats been tuned & 212 unit with turbo impeller. We gpsd 101kph on a flat lake hawea in the early days with two people and no gear. Now 85-90 would be tops. Itll comfortably do 80 with 4 people and dive gear, but its not economical to do so - but turns heads coming in over the bar or into the harbour on a flat day 
> 
> https://youtu.be/rXcR9_EtdZo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats very cool, love the sound of the 8!

I used to have one that could do this, never tried it though!
Standard launch at Pennington, Natal south coast.

https://youtu.be/kT1BvBjlhqU




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Spudattack

> Thats very cool, love the sound of the 8!
> 
> I used to have one that could do this, never tried it though!
> Standard launch at Pennington, Natal south coast.
> 
> https://youtu.be/kT1BvBjlhqU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, and thats not me sitting on the beach with the jack Russel!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Very nice  anything with an 8 gets my vote.
> 
> As an aside how does the 5 knot within 200m of shore rule work on rivers and bars?
> Presumably not applicable to rivers or thousands of jet boats would be in the poo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


I would like to see the result of someone trying to enforce the five knot rule on a bar.

----------


## stub

So your ls3 is twice as efficient as the most economical diesels you can buy 2day . Ok . My 7m boat burns 1 litre an hour at wot and at idle it makes petrol I win

----------


## PerazziSC3

> So your ls3 is twice as efficient as the most economical diesels you can buy 2day . Ok . My 7m boat burns 1 litre an hour at wot and at idle it makes petrol I win


My ls1 jet does 20l per hour at probably 40kmh average but river boating so so,e heavy throttle at times. I would imagine it would be closer to 80l an hour at 100kmh however. Would probably blow up before I found out....

Boat weighs probably 800kg??

----------


## 7mmwsm

> So your ls3 is twice as efficient as the most economical diesels you can buy 2day . Ok . My 7m boat burns 1 litre an hour at wot and at idle it makes petrol I win


Put up a picture.

----------


## veitnamcam

For a bit of reference my (old now but new at the time) gp1300r injected twostoke was rated to burn 60l per hour at full throttle at 165hp......I found that to be very accurate racing around bouys(full throttle 100% of the time) but on the same ski could cruise the entire abletasman+sightseeing two up for around 40l for 6hours

there is varing efficiency's of different hulls engines etc but nowadays the actual horsepower produced and fuel burn per hour is very very close for modern injected engines.

My current 40hp on a 4.5m boat burns the same/more than a lot of 5.5m-6m with modern injected 90-150hp engines but mine fits in my shed and I could afford to buy it which is a massive bonus for me.
mine will burn less per hour but mine cruises at 16-18 knots instead of 25-30knt...going any distance its cheaper(not to mention quicker/safer/dryer/more comfortable) in the bigger boat but hey I still catch fish :Thumbsup:

----------


## JoshC

> My ls1 jet does 20l per hour at probably 40kmh average but river boating so so,e heavy throttle at times. I would imagine it would be closer to 80l an hour at 100kmh however. Would probably blow up before I found out....
> 
> Boat weighs probably 800kg??


Most family V8 jet boats should burn around 20-35 litres per hour normal use, if not, there is something wrong. Like you say it's not until you use excessive throttle or inconsistent throttle that you'll burn through the gas. As you'll know, if you get on flat water and cruise at say 3500-3800rpm cruising speeds your consumption is quite reasonable and predictable. We'd never red-line at top speed for a long period of time either, but you'd be surprised at the durability of the LS motor - especially with a governor/limiter - don't think it'll just blow up  :Pacman: 

For us, if we go out on a rough day we'll use double the amount of fuel we'd use on a calm day. The last trip we did across to Stewart Island and a mornings fishing we powered across to the island from Bluff and pissed around codding for four hours, engine on and off as we drift fished, then powered home. Was oily flat all morning. Filled boat on the way home and put 93 litres in. For a week's trip down at Stewart Island or in Doubtful Sound etc we usually have 400 liters on board with us and haven't run out yet. At the end of the day we don't care how much fuel we go through, having a reliable and safe set up is the priority.

----------


## JoshC

D.P

----------


## Beaker

Getting closer. Should be delivered next week....




Can't wait!😊

----------


## gadgetman

I must go to sleep so I'm not too tired to drive.
I must go to sleep so I'm not too tired to drive.
I must go to sleep so I'm not too tired to drive.
I must go to sleep so I'm not too tired to drive.
I must go to sleep so I'm not too tired to drive.
I must go to sleep so I'm not too tired to drive.
...

----------


## R93

> Getting closer. Should be delivered next week....Attachment 83011
> 
> Attachment 83012
> 
> 
> Can't wait!


I can't wait to drag my sinkers up the side of it

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> I can't wait to drag my sinkers up the side of it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I even got a anchor windless, so I don't have to listen to you moan about pulling up the anchor ...... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

> I can't wait to drag my sinkers up the side of it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I even got a anchor windless, so I don't have to listen to you moan about pulling up the anchor ...... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> I even got a anchor windless, so I don't have to listen to you moan about pulling up the anchor ......


I plan to just occupy space and hurl abuse at you when needed. Especially if my drink spills or the like

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bonecrusher

> I plan to just occupy space and hurl abuse at you when needed. Especially if my drink spills or the like
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sounds like a marriage ;-)

----------


## R93

> Sounds like a marriage ;-)


If it was he is definitely the mummy🤤

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Sounds like a marriage ;-)


And he ain't getting any either!

----------


## Beaker

> If it was he is definitely the mummy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


And per that, wearing the pants - so your f'ked.....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

The sort of new boat (had it for a couple of weeks .....)

----------


## Beaker

> where are the girls in bikinis?


Those pics aren't for this forum...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

My newish tub. A bit of a downsize, but same motor. Should be an easier carry to small bays.






Blank canvas at the moment waiting for a few mods like side handles for carrying and foot pegs for some bracing.

----------


## veitnamcam

> My newish tub. A bit of a downsize, but same motor. Should be an easier carry to small bays.
> 
> Attachment 86036
> Attachment 86037
> Attachment 86038
> Attachment 86039
> 
> Blank canvas at the moment waiting for a few mods like side handles for carrying and foot pegs for some bracing.


A man with knowledge like yourself could add in an electric motor and battery in there :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## gadgetman

> A man with knowledge like yourself could add in an electric motor and battery in there


Battery and Fish Finder / GPS yes. Motor, ... go wash your mouth out, ... with Waikato!

First thing I made earlier today was fizz some flat to some pipe and drill a hole through the end without the flat. This will be inserted through a scupper hole to lock it up. The old yak had really good solid handles moulded into both ends and sides that were great for carrying and locking up when there was something handy to lock to. With this one everything is just screwed on.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Battery and Fish Finder / GPS yes. Motor, ... go wash your mouth out, ... with Waikato!



I thought you might say something like that  :Wink:

----------


## longrange308

> My newish tub. A bit of a downsize, but same motor. Should be an easier carry to small bays.
> 
> Attachment 86036
> Attachment 86037
> Attachment 86038
> Attachment 86039
> 
> Blank canvas at the moment waiting for a few mods like side handles for carrying and foot pegs for some bracing.


Pffft are you going to use it or store it???

----------


## gadgetman

> Pffft are you going to use it or store it???


The yak gets used the most.

----------


## veitnamcam

Major oversight I have a boat missing from this thread.
3.3m pontoon dingy built myself around this time last year.



Very stable and very low draft.
Noisy at rest in a chop.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## outdoorlad

My baby, Scottcraft 4.45m, two stage jet unit, LS2 V8. Built it 10yrs ago, has been up most rivers in Canterbury, trips to the coast, Haast, Hollyford, etc  clip of boating in the Pyke https://youtu.be/5WitwWzXWK4

Pros, shit load of fun
Cons, like all jet boats they ride rough on choppy lakes.

----------


## Maca49

Finally named it after 17 years! :Cool:

----------


## PerazziSC3

Liquid asset would be more suited

----------


## Maca49

> Liquid asset would be more suited


haha the liquid is alcohol, the therapy is fishing, my wife’s choice!

----------


## Dreamer

Not mine but new to my brother 4.45m LS1    
Plus a wee video https://youtu.be/MM7AbQHoty4

----------


## rod

Amp boat out of invercargill . had it  year now

----------


## Maca49

> The sort of new boat (had it for a couple of weeks .....)
> 
> Attachment 85135


fcuk me, was that the only colour they had? :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

> fcuk me, was that the only colour they had?


It was the first..... Everyone else just got the copy!!

 About 4 years ago now the colours were picked....
A bit less paint on the bottom side now.

----------


## Aussie

Here is mine. 
Also for sale or swaps for a 5+metre fishing boat.

https://www.trademe.co.nz/a/motors/b...6?bof=mcerUcD5

----------

